

Net Neutrality? Not so fast, says GOP - anigbrowl
http://rawstory.com/blog/2009/09/gop-senators-net-neutrality/

======
JCThoughtscream
As if we need another reason to distrust the GOP...

Seriously - one of the major arguments for net neutrality is that the lack
thereof serves as a serious /threat/ to commercial interests dependent on
internet accessibility. Given the GOP's business-friendly public image, you'd
think they'd be a bit more careful about picking this particular fight.

